# Dry Skin



## annaw273 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey all!

I was diagnosed with Graves' in 2014 when I was 17. Went into remission at 19, and then my levels went off the charts again at 20 years old. This past January I started on methimazole and have been going back and forth with my doctor about the right dosage of medication. My last blood test showed that my levels were technically normal - but very low - so we lowed my dosage yet again in hopes that they would rise a bit.

Just a few days ago, I noticed dry patches on my eyes and my neck. The skin is literally flaking off! My elbows are also quite dry despite me constantly moisturizing all the affected areas.

Is this a sign of hypothyroidism - that my levels are too low? I have also gained about 10 pounds back since starting the methimazole. I'm hoping that some of it is muscle because I lift heavy weights at the gym and also stick to a strict diet and cardio routine.

Any answers or comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks all!

~A


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Do you have any recent thyroid lab results with ranges you could share?


----------



## annaw273 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yes I can!

Free T4 - 0.87 ng/dL (normal range 0.80-`1.90)

T3 - 96 ng/dL (normal range 80-210)

TSH - 0.043 mcunit/mL (normal range 0.700-5.700)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T4 - 0.87 ng/dL (normal range 0.80-`1.90)
> 
> T3 - 96 ng/dL (normal range 80-210)
> 
> TSH - 0.043 mcunit/mL (normal range 0.700-5.700)


Your FT-4 is hypo as is your total 3.

TSH is low, likely because of stimulating antibodies. I have stimulating antibodies which post TT keep my TSH suppressed.

Your doctor is dosing you based on your TSH -

Have you considered removal?


----------



## annaw273 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm considering the radioactive iodine treatment come December or January. I am a student and I also work with children and finding a time that works is very difficult.

Will I gain weight with the treatment?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm a fan of removal over RAI due to the fact RAI often requires more than one dose, has alot more restrictions post dose and often times makes if very difficult to stabilize on post dose thyroid hormones.

When was your last thyroid ultrasound? Any nodules? Syrgery also removed the risk of nodules turning cancerous


----------



## annaw273 (Jun 5, 2017)

I've never had a thyroid ultrasound. No nodules to my knowledge. My doctor says that my thyroid is very small and she believes it would be an easy ablation.

What makes me nervous about the surgery is that it is a long surgery, with a risk that I could lose my voice. Since I'm a singer, this seems like too much of a risk to me.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Did they say it would be a long surgery? For most skilled surgeons, it's a little over an hour or so. And they use vocal chord monitors to avoid damage, although there is a still a slight risk anytime you do neck surgery.

My surgery took a little over 3.5 hours but that's only because my doctor had let my thyroid issues fester for almost 10 years and my thyroid ended up being a huge mass of scar tissue. My surgeon was very skilled at neck surgery, though, and I have no vocal issues.


----------



## annaw273 (Jun 5, 2017)

My doctor said it is a 6-8 hour surgery due to all the arteries and veins they have to avoid. At what hospital did you get yours done? I am at Boston Children's.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Is your surgeon experienced in thyroid surgeries? By experienced, I mean removing 4-5 a week?

Most surgeries are 60-90 minutes.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

6-8 hours is definitely not normal!! I would find another surgeon if that's what he is saying, that's scary. A good surgeon only needs 60-90 minutes in most cases.


----------

